# Black Wheels



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there anybody that makes black wheel sets? My preference would be metal but plastic would do since I'm not looking to pick up electricity. If I can get black trucks to go with them that would be a bonus.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have many black plastic Accurail wheelsets that I will never use. PM me if you want them, and they are yours for free....


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> I have many black plastic Accurail wheelsets that I will never use. PM me if you want them, and they are yours for free....


PM sent. Thank you very much!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No need for thanks, it's my pleasure.....always willing to help out fellow model train fans! 

Replied to your PM this morning.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Black wheelsets*



Chaostrain said:


> Is there anybody that makes black wheel sets? My preference would be metal but plastic would do since I'm not looking to pick up electricity. If I can get black trucks to go with them that would be a bonus.


Chaostrain;

Micro-trains makes both plastic, and metal, black wheelsets in N-scale. I believe Kadee makes them in HO-scale too.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Why do you want all "*black*" wheels? Before roller bearing trucks, on the real RRs, they were usually a grungy greasy color on both sides of the wheels. On roller bearing trucks the wheel faces are rusty colored because of no grease. But in both cases the wheel treads are shiny from continuously running on the rails.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> Why do you want all "*black*" wheels? Before roller bearing trucks, on the real RRs, they were usually a grungy greasy color on both sides of the wheels. On roller bearing trucks the wheel faces are rusty colored because of no grease. But in both cases the wheel treads are shiny from continuously running on the rails.


His layout, his rules. Just because it's not prototypical doesn't make it wrong.

For the OP, there are also chemical blackeners you can buy for use on metal wheels.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes it's 
his layout, but does he even know what real RR wheels look like?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

lajrmdlr said:


> Yes it's
> his layout, but does he even know what real RR wheels look like?


Lol. 

Actually after spending much time working in rail yards and much time rail fanning I know quite well what real RR wheels look like. You ever watch a crew change out wheels? In person? It's pretty cool how quickly and easily it's done.

The reason I want all black wheels is I'm putting together a long black train. It's a fantasy train. It's going to be pure black from end to end. It's the devil's train inspired by the song Long Black Train by Josh Turner. 

In fact our whole layout is fantasy. He he

For you folks giving me your tips thank you very much. Chemically blackening the wheels. I didn't even think about that. I wonder if I can do that for bright green?!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Why not just pop the wheels out of the trucks and spray paint (or brush) them flat or glossy black ? You could even put a cardboard wall behind several cars and spray all the wheels sides while train is moving slowly. Then turn em' around /repeat same. No ?..:dunno: M


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

telltale said:


> Why not just pop the wheels out of the trucks and spray paint (or brush) them flat or glossy black ? You could even put a cardboard wall behind several cars and spray all the wheels sides while train is moving slowly. Then turn em' around /repeat same. No ?..:dunno: M


I was originally thinking of doing just that, painting them. The problem I realized is that since I also want the wheel edges black. If I dodn't get the paint on perfectly it will cause the cars to rock, jump, and/or derail. I'm not that good of a painter.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> I was originally thinking of doing just that, painting them. The problem I realized is that since I also want the wheel edges black. If I dodn't get the paint on perfectly it will cause the cars to rock, jump, and/or derail. I'm not that good of a painter.


Good hobby paints are thin enough to be self-leveling. It would be very hard to add so much paint that you derail the car's.

The problem is that painted treads won't pick up power, and more importantly, may increase the thickness of the flange just enough that your wheels will bind in the gauge instead of rolling. In any case, that paint will wear off pretty quickly, so you'll constantly be touching it up. My recommendation would be to leave the treads and flanges as bare metal.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Good hobby paints are thin enough to be self-leveling. It would be very hard to add so much paint that you derail the car's.
> 
> The problem is that painted treads won't pick up power, and more importantly, may increase the thickness of the flange just enough that your wheels will bind in the gauge instead of rolling. In any case, that paint will wear off pretty quickly, so you'll constantly be touching it up. My recommendation would be to leave the treads and flanges as bare metal.


The paint wearing off was another concern I had with painting. That's why I'm looking for black wheels. I'm not worried about electrical pickup because none of the cars will have lights.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I really think you're overly concerned about something that is so easy, will look good, and certainly not cause derailments. What do you mean by "edges" ?.. I believe you mean 'flanges'.. So you want an all black train.. Eventually, if not black plastic wheels, the paint is going to get warn away on the tires and their flanges and become shiny nickle silver again, anyway. Your engine certainly can not have paint on it's tires and flanges, to boot, or it won't run ! So ignore all that, paint what you can, and fuggeddaboudit !!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Chaostrain, a small padded envelope has been sent out to you as of today, containing about 50 sets of black plastic wheels sets.....

Just let me know when you receive it, thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another approach*



Chaostrain said:


> The paint wearing off was another concern I had with painting. That's why I'm looking for black wheels. I'm not worried about electrical pickup because none of the cars will have lights.


Chaostrain;

There are chemical blackeners on the hobby market that will color your wheels, stay on longer than paint, and are electrically conductive. Real wheels are not black. By law they can't be painted, so they start out the gray color of raw steel, and quickly pick up a coat of rust, and dark dust from brake shoes, plus any ballast dust, oil, or plain old dirt they encounter in their travels. The treads of wheels in frequent service are a bright shiny silver color from rolling contact with the rails. The wheel treads of a car that hasn't been moved for quite a while start to revert to rust color.

Micro Engineering's weathering solution will turn your clean metal wheels a dull brown color similar to the color of real wheels. 

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

All good info to know.....but the OP said he wanted all black wheels to build an all black fantasy train......and since it's his railway, I guess the wheels will be black......


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Chaostrain, a small padded envelope has been sent out to you as of today, containing about 50 sets of black plastic wheels sets.....
> 
> Just let me know when you receive it, thanks!


Thank you, Hobo! I'm looking forward to it. I'll definitely let you know when I receive it.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Modifying 6 axel diesel trucks center wheel.*

Does this really work or does this destroy the 6 axel truck? There is a short film on U-tube of modifying a 6 axel truck with a smalldisk grinder.
I would think that would destroy the 6 axel truck?
Any comments much appreciated.
Regards,
tr1


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wondering what that has to do with black wheels?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Just wondering what that has to do with black wheels?


Sorry for the confusion. I was just wondering about 6 axel
wheels on a diesel truck. And, if the center one is modified so it 
floats in the center and doesn't bind up and derail on narrow
radius curves such as a 18" radius.

Will, with this modification,end up ruining the 6 axcel truck?
Any comment appreciated. Thank you.
Regards,tr1


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You probably should have started your own thread on your topic....you'd probably get more notice and more comments about it.....hwell:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*inter mountain33" metal wheels*

1.)When replacing plastic wheels.Are inter-mountain a good choice to use?
2.)When checking wheel spacing,are they often out of spec?
Thank you in advance!
Regards, tr1


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

tr1 said:


> 1.)When replacing plastic wheels.Are inter-mountain a good choice to use?
> 2.)When checking wheel spacing,are they often out of spec?
> Thank you in advance!
> Regards, tr1



Intermountain metal wheels are a good choice, pretty much all I use here on my HO layout ..
As far as wheel spacing, didn't check much on factory plastic, and didn't do much on replacements either, lol


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought that ATFis plastic compatible?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

tr1 said:


> I thought that ATFis plastic compatible?



It's -supposed- to be, lol .. just out of curiosity, why ATF instead of , say Labelle's ??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

tr1, why don't you start new threads pertaining to the topic you want info on, instead of adding on to old threads that have little to nothing to do with what you are talking about?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

tr1, the answer to your 'out-of-gauge' question was already provided where you asked it on _another_ thread!

New term:
"Thread piggyback".


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

[Deleted... duplicate post].


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Hahahaha looking to steal peoples threads? You asked about the same question on one of mine not long ago


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe he doesn't know how to start a new thread......hwell:

But it's not rocket science.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I realize that we all don't get timely email notification of replies, but it stands to reason that if one submits a comment on a thread, they would revisit now and then, to see if there's been something added.
Hopefully, posting the same question on various (and unrelated) threads won't become a trend.
End of rant.
I'll zip it.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Chaostrain said:


> Lol.
> 
> Actually after spending much time working in rail yards and much time rail fanning I know quite well what real RR wheels look like. You ever watch a crew change out wheels? In person? It's pretty cool how quickly and easily it's done.
> 
> ...


a long black train ? lol, it makes perfect sense, I would run it only at night and or during a blackout, we have these here quite often, no power, but I suppose black is the way to go, pure fantasy. Thumbs up. But green ? I may be turning green because I don't have a black train, yet. A great idea. Never mind, you know, just kidding, it just all seemed so funny to me.


----------

